# my new strings, my dad's new Elite Pure



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

heres some pix i took today just after we return from the shop, dad's 2011 Elite Pure and my '10 XLR snow camo with new strings


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

cool bows!


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

sweet bows and i love the strings on that bow


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

i cant see your bow  blends in too good. haha, nice bows


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> i cant see your bow  blends in too good. haha, nice bows


haha i know right?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

looks like you got pounded with snow also, i got 28" here haha


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks great Dylan!! Both of the bows do!!

Jake


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> looks like you got pounded with snow also, i got 28" here haha


we only got 8 in. here... stupid city plows is the reason for the high banks.. jacob:thanks!


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Dads is looking good. Not feeling the pink on yours! lol


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> Dads is looking good. Not feeling the pink on yours! lol


x2, your dad's is so much cooler!! 

and outdoorsman3, you jacked my joke, but I already used that on him today!

Good looking rigs broski


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

nice lookin bows!!!! diggin the pink on yours too haha  lol no but the strings are really cool. I like em.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah. You're strings look great!!

Jake


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Nice bows


----------

